# I used to work at Lyft support call center



## minoux9556 (Jun 2, 2018)

I don’t anymore and I don’t really know how else to let you guys know, but I was aware of this forum so I decided to come here. Lyft is super shady, they have no respect for their drivers and I’m not sure why because I’d have to talk to both drivers and pax and the passengers are literally insane 99.9% of the time 

Ever notice how you always have to call to get a cancellation fee for a cancellation fee between 2-5 minutes? Wellll Lyft actually does charge the pax, they just pocket it 

Line rides are the biggest rip offs EVER. lots of drivers know this but for new people. You only get paid the distance from the very first pick up to the very last drop off and you’re not paid for the distance in between. So if the very first pick up is close to the very last drop off you will probably make like $12 and they will take commission from it. Then they will charge all 3 of your passengers like $20 each and pocket it. 


We can do plus only and remove line rides at any time we are just forced to lie and say we can’t because Lyft is against it for whatever reason and they would stalk our calls so we couldn’t make exceptions 

DO NOT RENT FROM HERTZ. This actually isn’t even Lyft’s fault, hertz is the most unprofessional company out there and they will refuse to help you and there is literally nothing we can do because we don’t own the car. Every person I ever talked to with one of those cars had HUGE problems. They also reposses it at random and will keep charging you 

If someone ever leaves something super valuable in your car and you don’t feel guilty very easily you can actually just keep it. We will email you asking if you have the item and if you say no we won’t email you again. Lost items is the only time a pax is the one SOL because there will never be proof they left it in your car. Plus they never give out the return fees anyways 


Prime time is always available for customers at all times..... however drivers will not always receive it. There’s a reason you don’t see the % anymore. We’re forced to say “oh it changes second by second” like give me a break 

We don’t have supervisors and Lyft does not allow calls to be transferred to anybody. The phone program they gave us does not allow anyone to be transferred unless you need to speak to someone in Spanish or critical response. 

I can’t think of anything else off of the top of my head but if anyone has questions I will answer! I had full access to all of their systems so I should be able to give a good answer


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

minoux9556 said:


> I don't anymore and I don't really know how else to let you guys know, but I was aware of this forum so I decided to come here. Lyft is super shady, they have no respect for their drivers and I'm not sure why because I'd have to talk to both drivers and pax and the passengers are literally insane 99.9% of the time
> 
> Ever notice how you always have to call to get a cancellation fee for a cancellation fee between 2-5 minutes? Wellll Lyft actually does charge the pax, they just pocket it
> 
> ...


The monkey bows...thx...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you for confirming what many of us have already known/suspected.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Thanks. Lol.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

I hope you have enough knowledge to register fake accounts and rip them off


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for blowing that pink whistle lol


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

I used to work for the secret services and I can confirm aliens area 51.

PS: didn't Lyft outsourced their support staff outseas already?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> PS: didn't Lyft outsourced their support staff outseas already?


Still American last time I called.


----------



## minoux9556 (Jun 2, 2018)

Nope! I’m from Canada and there’s a lot of Canadian call Centers. We have them in Guatemala, Canada, USA, Poland and the Philippines.


----------



## minoux9556 (Jun 2, 2018)

I should they pay you guys like shit and the support team like shit too


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

minoux9556 said:


> Nope! I'm from Canada and there's a lot of Canadian call Centers. We have them in Guatemala, Canada, USA, Poland and the Philippines.


Ah, is there actually an investigation department you forward to if a driver was accused of something or is it just a "automated time-out" thing?


----------



## minoux9556 (Jun 2, 2018)

It’s super easy to rip them off as a passenger and a driver 

Just make sure your phone # and email are different when you make an account and apply a sign on bonus when they are super high. People did it all of the time. Or throw garbage around your car take a picture and pick a passenger you don’t like and call in


----------



## minoux9556 (Jun 2, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Ah, is there actually an investigation department you forward to if a driver was accused of something or is it just a "automated time-out" thing?


Yeah there is but the email support team is basically a robot controlled by a human. It's iust templates you insert and send. If you're being investigated call in and ask to speak to critical response and you'll get better assistance. Don't wait for emails back ever they are all templates no one actually typed that out to you


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

minoux9556 said:


> It's super easy to rip them off as a passenger and a driver
> 
> Just make sure your phone # and email are different when you make an account and apply a sign on bonus when they are super high. People did it all of the time. Or throw garbage around your car take a picture and pick a passenger you don't like and call in


To be fair, that's not rip off, that's an intentional act of fraud, aka, a felony. Just saying...


----------



## minoux9556 (Jun 2, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> To be fair, that's not rip off, that's an intentional act of fraud, aka, a felony. Just saying...


A lot of the things they do are intentional acts of fraud as well, like getting people to sign up for promotions and changing the terms of conditions after you signed up to benefit themselves. A lot of people don't have the time or money to take them to court so they don't


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Have been doing LYFT since beginning of March. 
I do only premier, the first week I did 7
rides, second week did 8, then 1 or 2 
Question is: does LYFT black list, throttle back requests or other(feel free to be honest)


----------



## Hihee (Dec 13, 2017)

Your thoughts on the whole new flat rate surge/primetime system, did you guys have any pieces of knowledge of the changes beforehand? Why did they change to that instead of staying with % (I think I already know the answer but I want to know your take)?


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

minoux9556 said:


> I don't anymore and I don't really know how else to let you guys know, but I was aware of this forum so I decided to come here. Lyft is super shady, they have no respect for their drivers and I'm not sure why because I'd have to talk to both drivers and pax and the passengers are literally insane 99.9% of the time
> 
> Ever notice how you always have to call to get a cancellation fee for a cancellation fee between 2-5 minutes? Wellll Lyft actually does charge the pax, they just pocket it
> 
> ...


I don't understand your problum. We know all this.. they always have a good support center and I never had to call about a cancellation fee.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

minoux9556 said:


> *I used to work at Lyft support call centre.*
> ===/===
> .....if anyone has questions I will answer! I had full access to all of their systems so I should be able to give a good answer


1. Were you 'de-activated'?
2. Where do you work now?
3. Is your name Edward Snowden?

.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

minoux9556 said:


> Don't wait for emails back ever they are all templates no one actually typed that out to you *because unless you are a Power Driver, it takes them three weeks to get back to you, by which time you will have forgotten what the problem was in the first place; Gryft is banking on that.*


RFPT (réparations faites pour toé)--Est-ce-que-c'est l'équivalence française de l'anglaise "FIFY"?

Gr*yft* likes to put itself out there as the "better boyfriend". In many cases, it is worse than F*ub*a*r*--and you must work PRETTY hard to be worse than F*ub*a*r*.



minoux9556 said:


> We can do plus only and remove line rides at any time we are just forced to lie and say we can't because Lyft is against it for whatever reason and they would stalk our calls so we couldn't make exceptions


This is because the Lines are big money makers for Gr*yft*, I have a way not to get Line rides: I do not accept them in the first place. I am not worried about a low accept rate, as I will not run from the middle of a BRIGHT HOT PINK PRIME TIME ZONE to an address twenty minutes from where I am for a base rate job, be it Line (which I will not accept, anyhow) or regular Lyft. I am not going to get anywhere near a ninety per-cent accept rate, as it is.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Now you guys went and done it...

Looks like you scared him off...

Or did Lyft send him a cease and desist...

Wouldn't surprise me in the least...8>O

Rakos


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Ah, is there actually an investigation department you forward to if a driver was accused of something or is it just a "automated time-out" thing?


 Are you trying to get them to investigate your AC issue ?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

minoux9556 said:


> I don't anymore and I don't really know how else to let you guys know, but I was aware of this forum so I decided to come here. Lyft is super shady, they have no respect for their drivers and I'm not sure why because I'd have to talk to both drivers and pax and the passengers are literally insane 99.9% of the time
> 
> Ever notice how you always have to call to get a cancellation fee for a cancellation fee between 2-5 minutes? Wellll Lyft actually does charge the pax, they just pocket it
> 
> ...


OMG I love you!!!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Any other stories?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like the OP was controlled opposition for Lyft.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

minoux9556 said:


> I can't think of anything else off of the top of my head but if anyone has questions I will answer! I had full access to all of their systems so I should be able to give a good answer


Is there any certain things about how requests are being distributed?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

minoux9556 said:


> DO NOT RENT FROM HERTZ. .. They also reposses it at random and will keep charging you


Yah, this is a well-known scam in the rental industry.. Just randomly steal someone's car and make them keep paying..
Happens every day.. it's a real shame..

..so sad how readers here will swallow anything if it's something they _want_ to believe..


----------



## Hemiwithasemi (May 8, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Now you guys went and done it...
> 
> Looks like you scared him off...
> 
> ...


They sent the lyft Hitman


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I don't understand your problum. We know all this.. they always have a good support center and I never had to call about a cancellation fee.


They do not have good support center. Just wait until u have a "problem". Good luck getting a response in a timely matter. At least uber responds to ur email in short period time.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

IERide said:


> Yah, this is a well-known scam in the rental industry.. Just randomly steal someone's car and make them keep paying..
> Happens every day.. it's a real shame..
> 
> ..so sad how readers here will swallow anything if it's something they _want_ to believe..


And never buy the cars from the lots. The rentals are so tight in airports (where usually 95% of the cars are pulled from) they rent and rent and sometimes cars go 7-10 k between oil changes. It's called a PM line, and on Tuesday's and Wednesday's cars are so tight, managers pull from the oil rows. Also I seen them rent cars that had slow leaks in tires (filled them to 50-60 lbs to buy time for quick rental) just to get the revenue knowing the tires will go flat. That's why they have insurance, don't care after you leave the parking lot and they have your money.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Did uber and lyft shut down the posters access to their site?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

minoux9556 said:


> I don't anymore and I don't really know how else to let you guys know, but I was aware of this forum so I decided to come here. Lyft is super shady, they have no respect for their drivers and I'm not sure why because I'd have to talk to both drivers and pax and the passengers are literally insane 99.9% of the time
> 
> Ever notice how you always have to call to get a cancellation fee for a cancellation fee between 2-5 minutes? Wellll Lyft actually does charge the pax, they just pocket it
> 
> ...


When I started 3 years ago I knew Uber was questionable, but after a week of driving Lyft I knew they were far worse than Uber. Don't drive Lyft folks. The insurance deductable is $2500 bucks. Do you have $2500 bucks? Not if you are driving for Lyft or Uber.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Lyft wont dare IPO until it can have its robo cars, but how can uber expect to be a real company with more games than Nintendo?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Have been doing LYFT since beginning of March.
> I do only premier, the first week I did 7
> rides, second week did 8, then 1 or 2
> Question is: does LYFT black list, throttle back requests or other(feel free to be honest)
> View attachment 233934


Why would you do that? It cost you money to drive for Lyft.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

minoux9556 said:


> I don't anymore and I don't really know how else to let you guys know, but I was aware of this forum so I decided to come here. Lyft is super shady, they have no respect for their drivers and I'm not sure why because I'd have to talk to both drivers and pax and the passengers are literally insane 99.9% of the time
> 
> Ever notice how you always have to call to get a cancellation fee for a cancellation fee between 2-5 minutes? Wellll Lyft actually does charge the pax, they just pocket it
> 
> ...


did you get fired for low ratings from callers ?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Eugene73 said:


> did you get fired for low ratings from callers ?


And you just ask that to be negative?
Why?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

minoux9556 said:


> I don't anymore and I don't really know how else to let you guys know, but I was aware of this forum so I decided to come here. Lyft is super shady, they have no respect for their drivers and I'm not sure why because I'd have to talk to both drivers and pax and the passengers are literally insane 99.9% of the time
> 
> Ever notice how you always have to call to get a cancellation fee for a cancellation fee between 2-5 minutes? Wellll Lyft actually does charge the pax, they just pocket it
> 
> ...


You input and knowledge is much appreciated. Thank you for revealing some insider truths.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

minoux9556 said:


> I don't anymore and I don't really know how else to let you guys know, but I was aware of this forum so I decided to come here. Lyft is super shady, they have no respect for their drivers and I'm not sure why because I'd have to talk to both drivers and pax and the passengers are literally insane 99.9% of the time
> 
> Ever notice how you always have to call to get a cancellation fee for a cancellation fee between 2-5 minutes? Wellll Lyft actually does charge the pax, they just pocket it
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, but there is little here we didn't know already.

Lyft is a terrible, ethics-free company that has no respect for drivers
Don't do Line
Lyft screws drivers hard over cancellation fees

Your claim that Line does not pay total mileage driven, but rather only distance from first pickup to last pickup is interesting, though. I don't do Line, but maybe I'll do one and record the mileage in order to verify this.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

At your call center, was the cocaine colored pink ?

Some honest questions:

1) Is it true that Prime Time is reactive versus proactive ? In other words, Prime Time shows up well after the demand may have fizzled?

We can think of hundred more questions.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

minoux9556 said:


> I don't anymore and I don't really know how else to let you guys know, but I was aware of this forum so I decided to come here. Lyft is super shady, they have no respect for their drivers and I'm not sure why because I'd have to talk to both drivers and pax and the passengers are literally insane 99.9% of the time
> 
> Ever notice how you always have to call to get a cancellation fee for a cancellation fee between 2-5 minutes? Wellll Lyft actually does charge the pax, they just pocket it
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> ROFLMAO


JMO


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

minoux9556 said:


> It's super easy to rip them off as a passenger and a driver
> 
> Just make sure your phone # and email are different when you make an account and apply a sign on bonus when they are super high. People did it all of the time. Or throw garbage around your car take a picture and pick a passenger you don't like and call in


Super bad advice from someone who is probably just another troll.


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Minou, does Lyft actively try to screw w/ us as we're closing in on a weekly guarantee? i.e., throw us super-long rides when we're within 3-6 remaining to qualify for the specified # of rides?


----------



## Uberxxxuk (Jun 5, 2018)

Lol uber the same or maybe worse.
I had some riders moaning over the surge price and it was shown to me at 1.8 and the rider at 2.0 or 2.2 until they change the system and the surge don't show in the rider app but I have tried the new system with a friend of mine and the fare was wrong and I made him tip me £10 and I only received £2 tips.

It's a rip off everywhere and you just gotta accept it and go with it but nowadays I try my best to not talk to riders because the time you do they will just give you bad rating because they're miserable people and taking advantage of the app and the rating system it's so bad and to be honest I give most riders low rating because I know I am getting the same and I literally don't care and I'm only here to take you to point B and I don't give a damn if you are unhappy and I tell most of them soonest the say something about my routes if you don't like it just leave the car and I don't have to take their routes if it traffic or they want a tour through the city.

Sometimes I wish this big companies get banned forever but sometimes I thanks God for it because we don't have to deal with controllers or bosses and rubbish like this.

I am actually thinking for doing the knowledge to be a taxi driver at least no one can chat rubbish to you and you literally your own boss


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

minoux9556 said:


> I don't anymore and I don't really know how else to let you guys know, but I was aware of this forum so I decided to come here. Lyft is super shady, they have no respect for their drivers and I'm not sure why because I'd have to talk to both drivers and pax and the passengers are literally insane 99.9% of the time
> 
> Ever notice how you always have to call to get a cancellation fee for a cancellation fee between 2-5 minutes? Wellll Lyft actually does charge the pax, they just pocket it
> 
> ...


I can't wait for the class action to come out of this one!



The Gift of Fish said:


> Thanks for posting, but there is little here we didn't know already.
> 
> Lyft is a terrible, ethics-free company that has no respect for drivers
> Don't do Line
> ...


I have found Lyft riders to be more disrespectful, waiting the FULL 5 minutes and stroll out, even though you are sitting out in 104 degree weather... Also, why don't they listen to us when we don't want to have them eat/drink in our cars? Ask them to be careful with mud/dirt on their shoes when they get in? It's dispiriting to say the least.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

minoux9556 said:


> I don't anymore and I don't really know how else to let you guys know, but I was aware of this forum so I decided to come here. Lyft is super shady, they have no respect for their drivers and I'm not sure why because I'd have to talk to both drivers and pax and the passengers are literally insane 99.9% of the time
> 
> Ever notice how you always have to call to get a cancellation fee for a cancellation fee between 2-5 minutes? Wellll Lyft actually does charge the pax, they just pocket it
> 
> ...


Lyft is one dirty dirty mothafker! I don't think I ever had so much contempt for anyone as i do for them. I don't driver for either anymore thank God! But that piece of garbage has left me speechless more times than i can count in the 5 miserable mos I drove for them 15 hours or less per week. I can't imagine driving FT. Anyone that does may God rest their souls. Smh


----------



## 10000 rides (Jul 23, 2018)

minoux9556 said:


> I don't anymore and I don't really know how else to let you guys know, but I was aware of this forum so I decided to come here. Lyft is super shady, they have no respect for their drivers and I'm not sure why because I'd have to talk to both drivers and pax and the passengers are literally insane 99.9% of the time
> 
> Ever notice how you always have to call to get a cancellation fee for a cancellation fee between 2-5 minutes? Wellll Lyft actually does charge the pax, they just pocket it
> 
> ...


We already all know Lyft is EXACTLY like Uber and I've always beleived they are the same company. We know they are thieves, but it's good to hear it from the admin side.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

10000 rides said:


> We already all know Lyft is EXACTLY like Uber and I've always beleived they are the same company. We know they are thieves, but it's good to hear it from the admin side.


Yer a horrible person and even thou I don't like lyft. Non of this rings true


----------



## 10000 rides (Jul 23, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Yer a horrible person and even thou I don't like lyft. Non of this rings true


Yeah, sure. I've done thousands of rides for Lyft. This is DEFINITELY my experience with them. And sure, anyone stating their experience and opinion is now a horrible person....hahahaha...defend Lyft...and defend Uber too. And...try to learn how to spell while you're attempting to insult others....if you want help learning the language or composition, I'll be happy to help you, as I feel those so poorly educated that they can't even correctly spell simple words deserve my compassion regarding their defects.


----------

